

Computer gamers solve problem in AIDS research that puzzled scientists for years - amyshelton
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2011/09/18/computer-gamers-solve-problem-in-aids-research-that-puzzled-scientists-for-years/

======
jeffool
This has popped up a few times now, but I have to wonder, are there other
problems that would benefit from the attention of "human computing"?

